

Ask HN: Does LTC have the same transaction malleability flaw as BTC? - edelans


======
gus_massa
Yesterday, I asked the same thing about doge: The answer was “No coin is
immune to this. [...]”

More details in the original thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7220337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7220337)

~~~
edelans
Thanks !

